# Twitch's first lesson with Carol :)



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

I love Carol C. she is awesome!!! Twitch's first lesson was filled with clicker training:
Puppy recalls
Retrieves on a long line with a paint roller
Table work and
intro to a duck where he went wild 
Carol said she thought he was to much for me to handle and I should leave him there 
She gave me a lot of homework to read and watch and said she wanted us to pop by after puppy class and do a little more table work. She was very impressed with him. I am glad I decided to try my hand at this. I had one tuckered puppy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How wonderful!! Another addict is formed


----------

